# Remove Read Only Attribute for Folder



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear Friends,
I want to remove the Read only Attribute permanently for folders. So, I have tried through, DOS, Right Click properties and in Services "Protected Storage" change to manual. These all steps I have tried and got unsuccessful.
When Iam doing this, that time only its removing, when you see next second to that folder, again its coming.
Kindly any one can give the solution for removing permanently.

Regards,
V.Anand


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

See if this helps:
You cannot view or change the Read-only or the System attributes of folders in Windows Server 2003, in Windows XP, in Windows Vista or in Windows 7


----------

